# Autocruise Pace



## Callanish (Feb 20, 2009)

Autocruise now a part of Swift, so who is to blame for the too short seat belts on a brand new PACE?
Very disappointed grandchildren when holiday was cancelled.
Fortuneately Dyce Caravans came up with the goods and got extensions for the dinette seat belts. 
Autocruise customer services denied all knowledge of any problem, but service manager had come accross it.
Otherwise PACE is good to drive, and very comfortable even in the snow of early March. It has just enough storage for a decent length of time away. 
.


----------

